# Has anyone ever....................



## mikep1979

lol well i have to ask this to you all. have any of you ever ran an ironman event??? or the ironman hawaii in particular???

i have been accepted to run it this year and would like to know if it is as tough as i feel it is going to be???


----------



## jerryatric

*iron man*

Mikep can only presume the Iron Man to be a bit more strenious than P.COY lol


----------



## rossi_mac

Blimey, you must be serious if you're anywhere near one of those, I've got some mad friends done all sorts of hardcore stuff, not me mind, though I would luv to do more.


----------



## mikep1979

jerryatric said:


> Mikep can only presume the Iron Man to be a bit more strenious than P.COY lol



lol well its a long time since i went p.coy lol



rossi_mac said:


> Blimey, you must be serious if you're anywhere near one of those, I've got some mad friends done all sorts of hardcore stuff, not me mind, though I would luv to do more.



lol im not that hardcore just love a challenge. they seem really good and im doing well with the training (had a few days off but getting back into it now) lol

if your interested in doing more why not try a half marathon or swim or do a tour stage on the roadbikes


----------



## JohnForster

I regularly do the ironing.  Is that the same?


----------



## rossi_mac

Mike - Baby steps for me at the mo.

I've done a bike race and a handfull of 10k's & half's and even 2 London's and a handful of other marathons, it's just been a while!


----------



## mikep1979

rossi_mac said:


> Mike - Baby steps for me at the mo.
> 
> I've done a bike race and a handfull of 10k's & half's and even 2 London's and a handful of other marathons, it's just been a while!



lol yeah i sometimes forget that i have some huge boost of fitness even tho i am diabetic. i can stop for months and then pick it back up without having lost anything really lol


----------



## DiabeticDave

JohnForster said:


> I regularly do the ironing.  Is that the same?



Yes.

........and I take Iron tablets, and that counts also


----------



## Northerner

DiabeticDave said:


> Yes.
> 
> ........and I take Iron tablets, and that counts also



I was a big fan of the Ironman Marvel comics as a kid, so I'm practically ready for Hawaii! Wish I'd kept the comics, they'd be worth a fortune now!


----------



## rossi_mac

I used to be like that too Mike, but I hit 30!! It'll be the same for you soon!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

JohnForster said:


> I regularly do the ironing.  Is that the same?



IRONONG?? .... that'll do for me . you've got the job lol


----------



## mikep1979

well folks unfortunatly i have had to pull out of the ironman event as i had a small accident on the bike this morning and have broke my collarbone so i cant swim  dang


----------



## Northerner

mikep1979 said:


> well folks unfortunatly i have had to pull out of the ironman event as i had a small accident on the bike this morning and have broke my collarbone so i cant swim  dang



Aw Mike, so sorry to hear that! Hope it heals up quickly!


----------



## mikep1979

Northerner said:


> Aw Mike, so sorry to hear that! Hope it heals up quickly!



they reckon cos i am diabetic 8-10 weeks, but i hope more like 6-8 weeks lol

alas it is still to late for me to participate in the event so i have called a close friend of mine who lives in hawaii and he is running in my place


----------



## sasha1

mikep1979 said:


> well folks unfortunatly i have had to pull out of the ironman event as i had a small accident on the bike this morning and have broke my collarbone so i cant swim  dang





Aw Mike....ooouch.....hope it mends soon...oh that hurts...done mine before...

Heidi


----------



## runner

I hope now you've 'collared' all this sympathy, you'll get better quicker!  
Sorry you've missed the chance to take part and hope your friend does OK.


----------



## mikep1979

lol it isnt that sore, but hey it could be the morphine lol

yeah i know he will do fine well he will do beter than me lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> well folks unfortunatly i have had to pull out of the ironman event as i had a small accident on the bike this morning and have broke my collarbone so i cant swim  dang



Oh noooo , my friend is a type 1 and broke his collar bone months ago and it hasnt healed properly yet , I hope you feel better soon .


----------



## Steff

sorry to hear this mike x


----------



## runner

mikep1979 said:


> lol it isnt that sore, but hey it could be the morphine lol
> 
> yeah i know he will do fine well he will do beter than me lol



Ha ha, enjoy the morphine while it lasts!  You are a physically fit person, so I'm sure this will help with a speedy recover, just don't do anything daft while its healing.


----------



## mikep1979

lol welll i wont be doing anything to major while it is healing and i have my last lot of morphine tonight so i am sure i will be in agony with it tomorrow lol


----------



## Northerner

mikep1979 said:


> lol welll i wont be doing anything to major while it is healing and i have my last lot of morphine tonight so i am sure i will be in agony with it tomorrow lol



I was given codeine when I was recovering from my broken leg. It works, but you can only take so many in a day, and it also makes you constipated, so you need to take a laxative as well!


----------



## mikep1979

Northerner said:


> I was given codeine when I was recovering from my broken leg. It works, but you can only take so many in a day, and it also makes you constipated, so you need to take a laxative as well!



yeah they gave me the choice of codien in co codamol or in co dydramol so i got the co dydramol for when the morphine is gone lol


----------

